# Garmin Dash Cam 20 - Please help!



## ershuker (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello,
I'm not sure if i'm posting this in the right topic (i'm new) so bear with me. I recently started driving and my mum has bought me the garmin dash cam 20 to go in my car. She is very controlling and will check where I have been going every day (obviously not what I want).
Could someone please tell me, do the vidoes get overwritten after an hour? Also, can you suggest a way where I can have it in the car but turn it off so it doesn't record at certain points (without my mum knowing).
Thanks so much, El.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, not something we want to help with. That's a family matter, talk to your mother.


----------

